# One down, three to go



## WaveyR (Jul 22, 2002)

Yay, go me!!Just had my first exam, it went ok. More importantly, I didn't have to leave halfway though because of my stomach. That's the first time in over a year.





















Wavey


----------



## Nikki (Jul 11, 2000)

Just handed in my last peice of coursework. Have one exam on Wednesday.


----------



## DaniB (Sep 5, 2002)

Ive got 5 exams all in a week....Ive got one on a saturday







Good Luck; I know IM gonna need it!!XXX


----------



## LittleBonJoviGirl (Nov 30, 2002)

Wavey - way to go! That's really an accomplishment - be proud of yourself (and thankful to your bowels and to God for keeping them calm!) Good luck to all of you dealing with the stress of exams - especially the stress of IBS that goes along with taking them. God bless you all


----------



## jennieb54143 (Jun 30, 2002)

next week is exams here ICKKKKKKKKKKKK


----------



## Kestrel (Dec 19, 2002)

hehehe...I finished all mine before Christmas, but good luck to all those writting! =DHope that no one has to rush out tons of times..talk about ruining your concentration...







Hugz,Kestrel


----------



## Vicky Foster (Sep 15, 2002)

I have none this year *woohoo* but i do have the terror of UCAS and Uni interviews in the next 12 weeks...and lots of work to do *argh*Well done Wavey! See, knew you'd be okay







And you have to show everyone that photo you sent me! *hehe*


----------



## Lizzie Figg (Apr 29, 2002)

Two exams, an assignment and a presentation, sob! It's not a good time at the moment.


----------

